# What Age for First Heat/Season?



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Willow's was at 12 months. She is 22" and about 54lb.


----------



## Pointgold

I voted 8-10, although it's broader, from my experience. I feel that environment, mainly length of day, as well as exposure to other bitches, plays more a part than do training or body type.
I know that with human female athletes, extreme training resulting in very low body fat % (likewise anorexia), can cause amenorrhea, but I've not heard of it in canines.


----------



## dogluver04

Cedar went into heat right when she turned 9 months in April.. We werent aloud to have her spayed until she was 9months old. Breeder contract. and of course her cycle couldnt have waited one more month so we could beat it! She is schedule to go in on Tuesday to get fixed now at 11 months


----------



## sammydog

I am curious, how would length of day affect the first heat. That is one I have not heard before. Would it affect subsequent heats as well?


----------



## mist

Gracie's first season was at 11 mths, Gabby (her daughter) was at 12 mths, Jazz (also Gracie's daughter) is only 5mths so fingers crossed it will be a while yet


----------



## sammydog

Do you think that a dogs lines play a part about when they come into heat? Mist is sounds like your mother/daughter were very close. You will have to update when Jazz comes into heat!


----------



## mist

sammydog said:


> Do you think that a dogs lines play a part about when they come into heat? Mist is sounds like your mother/daughter were very close. You will have to update when Jazz comes into heat!


I'm not sure, Debbie the breeder I bought Gracie from said all her girls come in at 9 mths, so I was a bit shocked when Gracie my first ever bitch didn't have her first till 11mths, Poor Gabby had hers on her first Birthday (we always take them for a special beach walk as a birthday present which of course had to be put on hold). I'll be watching Jazz closely and up date this post then :


----------



## Pointgold

sammydog said:


> I am curious, how would length of day affect the first heat. That is one I have not heard before. Would it affect subsequent heats as well?


 
I do not know the science regarding this, but apparently it is even true in female humans, and women with fertility problems, or who are planning pregnancy for a particular time may use artificial light. With mares, artificial light is often added to help bring mares in, and also to make sure that they synchronize. Anyone with a multiple btiches will tell you that they all tend to come into season within days of each other. (Women in groups, do, as well.)


----------



## Tahnee GR

I think length of day has to do with the coming of warmer weather. Nature would prefer that puppies not be born during the coldest part of the year, so syncs things up with warmer weather.

Domestication though seems to have affected this, at least in part, since so many dogs cycle twice a year.

My boy Creed can vouch for the theory about all the girls in a house coming in at about the same time. Hilton is in full blooming now, Trouble is probably a few weeks away from coming in, and the little girls are in too. I expect Bindi will follow suit as well <sigh> Just what I wanted for the summer-a mindless boy!


----------



## goldenretrieverlover51

WEi NEVER HAD A FEMALE GOLDEN BEFORE. ABBY IS MY FIRST. SHE JUST TURNED 6 MONTHS ON THE FIRST OF JAN. 2011. WE HAVE HAD THREE MALES. RUSTY THAT PASSED WHEN HE WAS 8YO. AND REILLY THAT JUST PASSED AT AGE 11. AND BENJAMIN THAT IS ALSO 11 IS HAPPY WITH THE ADDITION OF ABIGAIL. *BUT* I DON'T KNOW WHEN A FEMALE WILL COME INTO HEAT.... AND WHEN I SHOULD HAVE HER SPAYED... PLEASE ADVISE...... SHE IS MUCH MORE HYPER THAN ANY OF MY MALES. SHE HAS ISSUES OF CHEWING. DRYWALL, LINOLEUM FLOORS, WOODEN DOORWAYS..... SHE IS SO PRETTY, BUT SHE IS A HANDFUL... THEY WANT ME TO TAKE HER TO CLASSES.... A GOLDEN WITH ADHD..... THE VET WAS KIDDING WITH ME. PLEASE IF ANY OF YOU COULD HELP WITH THE SPAYING QUESTION I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM YOU.... THANKS


----------



## Golden123

Sadie was like 8 months 1 week when she went into heat her 1st time. Was this past Nov. 19th.


----------



## GoldenSail

Scout was just under 12 months....

Did Mira ever come into heat? What age?


----------



## sammydog

GoldenSail said:


> Scout was just under 12 months....
> 
> Did Mira ever come into heat? What age?


Yes, Mira ended up coming into season at 17 months old. We are now waiting for her second season! It has now been 18 months since her last season! My goodness! :bowl:


----------



## GoldenSail

sammydog said:


> Yes, Mira ended up coming into season at 17 months old. We are now waiting for her second season! It has now been 18 months since her last season! My goodness! :bowl:


Wow! I should say she's a lucky girl to not have to deal with it so often, but I am sure it sucks waiting for it. Scout so far likes to cycle every 6 months :


----------



## sammydog

GoldenSail said:


> Wow! I should say she's a lucky girl to not have to deal with it so often, but I am sure it sucks waiting for it. Scout so far likes to cycle every 6 months :


It was certainly nice from the competition prospective, I never had to take time out from trialing, but now that I am trying to plan a breeding, not as fun waiting! :


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley went into her 1st heat at 13 mos, then at 8 mos and her final at 9 mos in a little over 2 1/2 yrs old..


----------



## goldenretrieverlover51

Wow it seems like humans every pup is different. I wonder why the vets suggest to have them spayed at six months of age. It sounds like Scout and Miley and Mira started much later than six months of age. I have no plans of breeding Abby. But just didn't know when to have her spayed. Thanks for the information of all of your Beautiful Goldens and the pictures of them as well. I have enjoyed looking at all of them


----------



## Rainheart

The length of day vs coming into heat has to do with melatonin. The shorter the day, the more melatonin that is released and will stop (or start) cyclicity. 

All of the females I've ever had were spayed at 6 months, so I don't have an answer for you.


----------

